# Does AKC mean a quality dog



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

There are some good articles on dogplay.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Great info, @twyla. Was it copied and pasted from somewhere? If so, can you edit a link into your original post, so folks can easily see the source?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Done, could we make a sticky of this?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

twyla said:


> Done, could we make a sticky of this?


I added the link to the Pandemic Puppy Primer, which (I hope) we can eventually just update to “Puppy Primer.” Thanks, @twyla!


----------

